# Mo Slo Cooker food



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My wife made this recipe tonite.

Beef Tips in Slow Cooker

1 1/2 lbs. of cubed up stew meat
1/2 lbs. mushrooms
1/2 onion slivered
1(1 oz pack) of dry onion soup mix
1(10 oz) can of cream of mushroom soup(undiluted)
1 (10 oz) can of condensed beef broth(undiluted) 
1/4 cup red wine(optional)
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon cornstarch to aid in thickening
Place beef in the slow cooker and mix the other ingredients in a bowl and pour over the beef. Cook on low for 6-8 hours until beef is tender. Serve over rice or noodles.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great,keep the pics coming...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great


----------

